# West Stockbrige in middle of sexual harrasment suit



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't really know the lady but I have heard about this for the last 3 years...some of the stuff that's be going on...will be interesting to see what happens.


WEST STOCKBRIDGE — A former town police officer's federal lawsuit claiming sex discrimination, harassment and retaliation by the town police chief and an officer is boosted by corroboration from past and present town employees, according to the lawyer for former officer Heidi Teutsch of Richmond.

Teutsch, who worked as a part-time police officer for the town from February 2003 to December 2004, is suing Chief Karl G. Cooper Jr. and Officer Charles Simonelli for their treatment of her on the job. As their employers, the Selectmen are also named as defendants.

Attorney Joan Antonini of Amherst said Teutsch "has an extremely strong case," and that both male and female town employees — and some former employees — have offered evidence to support her claim.

She declined to state all who have come forward, aside from former Officer Sheryl Johnson, who has since worked part time for the Sheffield Police Department.

The complaint states that Johnson left the West Stockbridge department because Cooper, who became acting chief in 1999, eliminated the women officers from the schedule.

In a conversation shortly after Teutsch was hired, Cooper allegedly told her that he had hired her because town officials had complained about his sexist attitude toward women.

John Vigliotti, a Worcester attorney representing Cooper and Simonelli, said his clients deny Teutsch's allegations. He declined to elaborate on details of their response.

"Litigation will show that the allegations are not correct," he said.

Town Administrator Mark Webber also declined comment, but said that the Selectmen are represented by another attorney working for the town's insurance company.

A status conference on the civil case is scheduled for Feb. 10 in Springfield.

Teutsch's complaint states that she was discriminated against repeatedly in her work assignments, requests for more hours and outside detail jobs, despite her seniority over other, male officers, who were given preference.

She claims that she was improperly denied health insurance coverage despite qualifying for the benefit, and that Cooper blocked her from taking a temporary assignment with the Berkshire County drug task force.

She also claims that she had to struggle for payment for outside work details, while male officers were paid. Male officers were sent to training programs and seminars while she was not, the lawsuit states.

Cooper allegedly told Teutsch that she could take outside work in other departments to fill out a 40-hour workweek, but then blocked her from doing so. Meanwhile, male employees in the department were free to work elsewhere, the lawsuit states.

In addition, she was allegedly not given proper women's work attire, including a women's bulletproof vest. She was given a faulty police gun that sprayed debris in her face, while male officers were provided with proper gear, the lawsuit states.


Advertisement

She also claims that Cooper and Simonelli made direct physical and verbal advances on several occasions, and that sexually offensive banter about strip joints and women in general was common in the station.

Simonelli allegedly once suggested that they go get ice cream together "and bring it to a hotel, where I will eat it off of you," the lawsuit states.

On another occasion, regarding her lack of raingear, Simonelli allegedly said, "Don't worry about not having a raincoat, you look good when you're wet."

"The plaintiff was shocked by these comments from her senior officer and ignored them in fear that she would lose her job," the lawsuit states.

When Teutsch reported the incidents to Cooper, he either dismissed or ignored her, the lawsuit says.

"All of these topics and remarks made (Teutsch) increasingly uncomfortable in the sexually charged and hostile work environment at (the) station," the complaint reads.

In September 2004, Teutsch went to the Board of Selectmen in an open meeting to complain about Cooper's treatment of her. She learned then that Cooper had never brought her request for health insurance to the board for their approval, as he said he had.

The lawsuit states that Selectmen Chairman Lawrence Tonini halted the discussion that night and said that an executive session should be held on the matter.

After that meeting and another, in which she tried to formalize her complaints, Teutsch was subjected to daily acts of intimidation and threatening conduct" by Cooper and Simonelli, in retaliation for her complaint, the lawsuit alleges.

As a result, Teutsch was unable to speak beyond "a few minor matters" with the Selectmen, who rebuffed her at future meetings she attended, the lawsuit says.

At a meeting on Sept. 27, 2004, Selectman Curt Wilton responded with some acknowledgment of her position, the lawsuit states. It was he who initiated a paid leave of absence for Teutsch because the workplace was "obviously too hostile an environment."

However, Teutsch was informed by Tonini a week later that she must return to work. In one instance, Cooper allegedly followed her car from West Stockbridge to Richmond, driving extremely close to her rear bumper.

Teutsch is suing the chief, Simonelli and the town for sexual harassment, sex discrimination, retaliation, violation of her civil rights and infliction of emotional distress. Simonelli and Cooper also are charged with assault and battery, based on their physical advances toward her.

She is seeking an unspecified sum in compensatory and punitive damages.


----------

